# If Thunder Warriors fought in Terra when Horus invaded..



## iamlegion333 (Nov 4, 2012)

Whats Arik Taranis's role in the wh40k? are there any more roles for the TW in HH?


----------



## iamlegion333 (Nov 4, 2012)

Another question is that were the Space Marines stronger in HH (30k) than now (40k)


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I suppose they would be more resilient and powerful in close combat. As to your seccond question. I believe they would have been the same. Maybe the geneseed make up is more likely to be flawed compared to the 30k geneseed.


----------



## iamlegion333 (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you think the TW wouldve helped turned the tide against horus's forces, it was implied that some TW couldve become much much bigger than a marine and definitely stronger, im wondering if Arik Taranis is a proto Primarch


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Outcast dead shows a light on the Thunder Warriors, and they are every bit as effective as a normal space marine, however because the Emperor screwed them over by directly engineering them to die eventually, some may be inclined to fight for Horus, however I think their loyalty would sway them towards defending Terra and thus the Emperor more.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think it's right to say Thunder Warriors are as effective as Space Marines. For one they lack the level of enhancement the Space Marines enjoy. Secondly they lack the mental therapy and discipline of the Astartes. 

The Space Marines are truly post human on every level, physical and mental. They have a mental discipline and cognitive abilities beyond those of the Thunder Warriors. They also have the capability to serve in time of piece, whereas the Thunder warriors are merely tools for war. 

If the Thunder Warriors were superior to Astartes there would have been no need for Space marines. 

Space Marines of 30k are no better than those of 40k. They may even be worse. 40k Space Marines can have more experience and are trained in a different type of warfare. The Legions were line troops, who participated in mass battles. 40k Space Marines by contrast are special ops shock troops. The Legions used some methods to accelerate the implantation process and shorten an aspirants maturation to a Space Marine, this is believed to have had a negative effect. 40k Space Marines are very careful to only recruit the most suitable candidates and have a slower, more careful process.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rems said:


> I don't think it's right to say Thunder Warriors are as effective as Space Marines. For one they lack the level of enhancement the Space Marines enjoy. Secondly they lack the mental therapy and discipline of the Astartes.
> 
> The Space Marines are truly post human on every level, physical and mental. They have a mental discipline and cognitive abilities beyond those of the Thunder Warriors. They also have the capability to serve in time of piece, whereas the Thunder warriors are merely tools for war.
> 
> ...


Did you read Outcast dead? It has a Thunder Warrior own some World Eaters. They have the mental therapy and physique, they were genetically "flawed" on purpose according to it, they where made to conquer Terra, not the galaxy.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Did you read Outcast dead? It has a Thunder Warrior own some World Eaters. They have the mental therapy and physique, they were genetically "flawed" on purpose according to it, they where made to conquer Terra, not the galaxy.


For now that is. Until someone realizes that they would make an awesome story.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

iamlegion333 said:


> Do you think the TW wouldve helped turned the tide against horus's forces,


Likely not as they appear to be (and logically wound be) very few Thunder Warriors remaining.



Words_of_Truth said:


> Did you read Outcast dead? It has a Thunder Warrior own some World Eaters.


Note that the Thunder Warriors involved are highly unusual specimens, and unlikely to provide a good base-line comparison. 



> They have the mental therapy and physique,


They have the physique certainly, but they equally clearly don't have the mental conditioning. The Thunder Warriors are shown having difficulty controlling their anger and managing their thought processes. Doubt and the earliest traces of fear are also seen. Space Marines know no fear, and they show no doubt because they are a perfection of the Thunder Warrior program.



> they were genetically "flawed" on purpose according to it, they where made to conquer Terra, not the galaxy.


That's certainly the belief of the Thunder Warriors but that doesn't make it true. It's equally possible that the enhancements they are given are unbalanced or ill-suited enough that they simply burn through their bodies rapidly. The Emperor would've known about that, and gone ahead anyway, but that doesn't mean he intentionally made them flawed. Rather it suggests that he simply pressed them into service while he went about perfecting the process for Marines.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> Space Marines know no fear, and they show no doubt because they are a perfection of the Thunder Warrior program.


I think this is a little much to say to be honest. They certainly doubt, hence the continual falling of Chapters of Space Marines to chaos. Yes, some of them are due to lust for power and other standard selfish motives, but a doubt in the rightful rule of the Imperium or their mission itself is a natural precursor to them falling.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

the entire novel "outcast dead" had glaringly implausible, illogical (using fluff and previous novels for reference) and incorrect information, and so using it to justify any claims of thunder warrior superiority is stupid.

furthermore Arik tyranis (forgot if thats his real name or not, might be a game of thrones character) was the epitome of the Thunder warriors, a legend, comparing him to otherwise normal space marines, well a parallel cant be drawn.

In addition, the Thunder warriors were as far as i can deduce simply something the Emperor used to fill a void in his machinations, his long term plan was to use the space marines, however he needed something before them, perhaps a prototype to fulfill his immediate needs.

also "words of truth" just because a character says something doesnt mean it is so, that may be the truth, however its from from HIS perspective, may not be the whole truth, it may be a half truth, or an outright lie, it hasn't been confirmed in any meaningful way and so we cant just take his word for it, we cant just accept that the emperor did as accused.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The end of outcast dead made me consider that A-T may try to create a new group of proto-astartes. His lab we're told is second only to the emperors.

I've always wondered why Horus allowed the ECs to attack to civilians on Terra. Although this would help to break the barrier to the warp, it would appear that the veil was pretty thin. and surely Horus wanted to replaace the emperor, no point killing everyone, no one left to worship you.

What if AT succeeded? and created a force that the ECs were sent to annihilate? No one would want even a underequiped for at your flank when your besieging a fortress


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

The Emperors children went against Horus's orders, they left the lion gate and gave the khan the chance he needed, their decadence was the main reason why the loyalists could survive, it gave them a chance.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Rems said:


> I don't think it's right to say Thunder Warriors are as effective as Space Marines. For one they lack the level of enhancement the Space Marines enjoy. Secondly they lack the mental therapy and discipline of the Astartes.
> 
> The Space Marines are truly post human on every level, physical and mental. They have a mental discipline and cognitive abilities beyond those of the Thunder Warriors. They also have the capability to serve in time of piece, whereas the Thunder warriors are merely tools for war.
> 
> If the Thunder Warriors were superior to Astartes there would have been no need for Space marines.


In the new forgeworld Heresy book, they make it quite clear that TW are more powerful, more resilient and better straight-up fighters than Astartes. But you are totally right in that it said something like how the TW weren't as mentally stable and they weren't as long lived.


----------



## iamlegion333 (Nov 4, 2012)

would be awesome if the TW returned to defend terra and slaughter the CSMs lol or have Arike Taranis go up against the daemon prince form of argel tal or primarch


----------

